
Wikimedia releases anonymous search log files for Wikipedia - Naushad
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/09/20/wikimedia-releases-anonymous-search-log-files-wikipedia/?utm_source=HackerNews&utm_medium=share%2Bbutton&utm_content=Wikimedia%20releases%20anonymous%20search%20log%20files%20for%20Wikipedia&utm_campaign=social%2Bmedia
======
voltagex_
<http://dumps.wikimedia.org/other/search/> is the direct link. Will be
interesting to do some compression tests with these files - I think Wikimedia
could save quite a bit of bandwidth by using LZMA or similar.

------
lazugod
AOL and Netflix have been bitten by the deanonymization of their
search/recommendation logs before. What will keep the same from happening
here?

------
whathappenedto
Does anyone have a mirror? Link seems to be empty.

